# beefmaster pics 3



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

this is bold denim








her this years bull calf


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

I like Bold Denim's color!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

i do to,wish she would have me another heifer.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 26, 2009)

Bold Denim has to be my favorite out of all the other cows you posted pics of.

For all your pic posts: nice photos!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

you have to watch her as she hates dogs.an she will take a run at them.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 26, 2009)

She probably does the same with coyotes then, probably?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 26, 2009)

all the beefmasters really come running when a dog chases a calf.


----------



## Thewife (Jun 26, 2009)

I really like her!
She looks hot, I think she would be happier here in Washington!

How old is her calf?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 26, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I really like her!
> She looks hot, I think she would be happier here in Washington!
> 
> How old is her calf?


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 27, 2009)

her calf is 9 months old today.an i want a heifer calf.bold denim is 9yrs 9 mons.


----------

